# Button funktioniert unter IE net



## Professor Frink (25. März 2010)

Hey Leute,
in einer Website hab ich netn Button integriert mit dem Quelltext


> <a href="anzeigefenster.html" target="anzeigefenster"> <input type="button" name="home"  name="1" style="width:150px; height:40px;
> font-family:'Verdana',Times,serif; font-size:90%"" value="Home" ><a href="anzeigefenster.html" target="anzeigefenster">


Im Firefox und Opera funktioniert das perfekt, aber net im Iex, woran liegt das ?
danke schonmal


----------



## Bauer87 (25. März 2010)

Du hast den <a>-Tag nicht geschlossen. Wenn die anderen Browser es richtig machen würden, dann ginge das bei denen auch nicht — ausnahmsweise hält sich hier der IE offenbar enger an Standards. Wie folgt sollte es gehen:

```
<a href="anzeigefenster.html" target="anzeigefenster">
    <input type="button" name="home" name="1" style="width:150px; height:40px;
    font-family:'Verdana',Times,serif; font-size:90%"" value="Home" >
</a>
```


----------



## Professor Frink (25. März 2010)

hm, geht immernochnet -_-
das hier ist der komplette Q-Text


> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Navigationsleiste
> </title>
> ...


wenn ich die a Tags schließe, passiert nix


----------



## Bauer87 (25. März 2010)

XD, was für die Anker gilt, gilt natürlich auch für die Paragraphen. (Schließe auch die <p>…), dann sind die ganzen Inputs auch offen und die übrigen Anker (außer dem ersten) hast du auch nicht wieer geschlossen sondern stattdessen noch mal einen identischen geöffnet.


----------



## Puepue (25. März 2010)

Soweit ich weiß benutzt man type="button" eh nicht mehr oder?

Zumindest sind inline-Styles ganz böse!

Aber vielleicht würde dir auch schon ein normales <a>-tag reichen, dass in etwa aussieht wie ein Button?

Wenn ja, dann kann ich dir gerne mal ein Beispiel schreiben


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2010)

hm, naja zufällig passen die Buttons super in das Design der Website allgemein, also hab ich mir den Stress ein neues Design zu machen, einfach mal erspart^^
also, irgendwie bin ich ganz blöd^^. Ich habs jetzt so gemacht, aber es funzt immernochnet, was ist noch falsch ?


> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Navigationsleiste
> </title>
> ...


----------



## Bauer87 (26. März 2010)

[_] Ich weiß, was ich da schreibe.
[X] Ich habe keine Ahnung von HTML.

Sorry, aber dir fehlen wirklich die Basics. Dabei ist es doch eigentlich gar nicht so schwer:

```
(Anfang des HTML)
(Anfang des Seitenskopfes)
(Anfang des Titels)Titel(Ende des Titels)
(Ende des Seitenkopfes)
(Anfang des Seitenbodys)
(Anfang des Absatzes)Text blah Blub (Anfang der Verlinkung, Ziel = foo)das st ein Link(Ende der Verlinkung) und noch mehr Text(Ende des Absatzes)
(Anfang des Absatzes)noch mehr Text blah Blub (Anfang der Verlinkung, Ziel = foo)(Anfang des Buttons, Aufschrift = bar)(Ende des Buttons)(Ende der Verlinkung) und noch mehr Text(Ende des Absatzes)
(Ende des Seitenbodys)
(Ende des HTML)
```
Alles klar? Dann bitte Pseudocode durch <head>, <p>, <a> und so weiter ersetzen.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2010)

hehe. ich hab diese Quelltext vor Jahren geschrieben, da haben mir wirklich die Basics gefehlt. Jetzt progge ich schon in C++ und Java und hab HTML aus den Augen verloren.
Naja, ich setz mich nochmal dran und schreib den KRam nochmal komplett neu.
*EDIT:*WTF, ich hab jetzt angefangen den QText neu zu schreiben, aber das hier funzt immernochnet. Ich hab mich aber an dein Schema gehalten ! Was ist los ?


> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Navigationsleiste
> </title>
> ...


----------



## Bauer87 (26. März 2010)

Der Button hat zwei Names, aber ansonsten finde ich keine Fehler mehr. Habe aber auch keinen IE zum testen…


----------



## shengli (26. März 2010)

Der IE scheint Probleme mit dem <input type="button" .. als Link deklariert klarzukommen.
Versuche mal folgendes: <button onclick="location='Linkadresse.de'; return false;">


----------



## Professor Frink (26. März 2010)

aha, die Lösung von Shengli funzt, vielen Dank !


----------



## Puepue (26. März 2010)

...bis du Javascript deaktivierst schon 

probier vlt auch mal das hier:

<a href="/index.html" style="width:100px;height:50px; background-color:#CC0000;padding: 5px 10px; color:#FFFFFF;">Text</a>


(ich weiß, böse inline-styles )


----------



## Professor Frink (27. März 2010)

nja, auf den meisten Browserkonfigs ist JavaScript ja aktiviert. Und wenn es jemand deaktiviert ist das meistens einer der Ahnung hat und auch merkt warum der Link net funzt, ist zumindest meine Erfahrung


----------



## Professor Frink (27. März 2010)

hm Leute, die beiden Methoden gehen zwar, aber ihr habt das Target nicht berüchsichtigt. Die Seite soll in einem anderen Frame eingezeigt werdne. wie mache ich das ?
*EDIT*
Also jetzt verzweifle ich völlig. Ich hab jetzt erstmal nur einen Link gemacht und wenn ich nur die Navigationsleiste im Iex Aufrufe funzt das auch. Sobald ich aber die Frameseite wo das inkludiert sein sollte aufrufe, sieht man die Navigationsleiste netmehr ! Es gibt aber auch keine Fehlermeldung, sie ist einfach nur weiß. auch wenn ich die Hintergrundfarbe ändere. Woran liegt das ? Im FF gehts


----------



## Puepue (27. März 2010)

Ist die Navileiste auf der anderen Seite denn überhaupt eingebunden?


----------



## Professor Frink (27. März 2010)

klar, sonst hat das ja immer gefunzt !


----------



## klyer (27. März 2010)

du solltest das vl. anders struktuieren.
nen button als link ist warscheinlich eh schon lange veraltet 

->mach nen div-container und formatier den über css bzw. mach nen bild was so aussieht wie dein button und mach es als link.


----------



## Puepue (28. März 2010)

Was sauber formatiert ist sollte dann auch im allen gängigen Browsern funktionieren


----------

